

Ask HN: Way to get list of all the JS functions available in a website page? - parinck

only user defined functions....I intend to build a tool like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rev087&#x2F;ng-inspector for vanilla JS.
======
byoung2
A quick search yielded this: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/493833/list-
of-global-use...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/493833/list-of-global-
user-defined-functions-in-javascript)

Could be a good place to start

